# Mercury Tracker 75 hp 1996 motor Any good?



## MGV (Jan 22, 2002)

Just a few questions for you guys. The Mercury Tracker motors. Are they a force motor undercover? Are they equal to a Regular Mercury motor? Are is it just a sticker?


----------



## SalmonBum (Feb 28, 2001)

Not positive, but I think it's a Force in Disguise.


----------



## MGV (Jan 22, 2002)

That is what i am thinking also. To cheap of a price.


----------



## POLARBEAR (May 13, 2002)

is there something wrong with force motors? the only outboards i have owned were a game fisher and a evinrude. can anyone share their opinion on outboards? looking for a walleye/salmon boat and i want an outboard. thanks pb


----------



## MGV (Jan 22, 2002)

Force motors were the generic motor by Mercury. It was cheap and the craftsman ship was also cheap. There are good ones out there but you want to ask before buying. They have alot of problems with the lower units going out.


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

Force thread

Motor comparison


----------

